# Remis Blinds



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi All,

Has anybody had their faulty blinds replaced :roll: under warranty.
My van is a B584 2005 model with the spots problem but, the company where I bought it from cannot get any information on how to have them replaced.

Anybody got any information on this warranty issue. 

thanks

Keith


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

blackbirdbiker said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anybody had their faulty blinds replaced :roll: under warranty.
> My van is a B584 2005 model with the spots problem but, the company where I bought it from cannot get any information on how to have them replaced.
> ...


Keith,

It is well documented on the out & About Forum.

http://forums.outandaboutlive.co.uk/forums/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=2972&posts=15

Don


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Keith

See

>>Here<<

good luck

Steve


----------

